# Rose Engine Lathe using Router



## corianpens (Aug 27, 2011)

I am new to Router Forum and I am thinking about building a Rose Engine Lathe that will use a Router for the cutter head.
Has anyone done this?
You comments please.
Thanks Gerald
[email protected]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Jerry.

You have been in the background for some time.....


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting concept, should work. The only item that I can suggest is search Popular Mechanics Mag on Google. They have all on line and searchable (1900 on and much more technical before 1980). I remember 1 issue (1940s) that shows how to make the rotational and X movement device to fit a drill press to create ornamentals. Lindow Machine Works - Makers of Modern Rose Engine Lathes shows a modern version of your idea and considering that these machines cost 4500 to 14500, your idea is definitely worth exploring.

I would appreciate updates from time to time if you proceed with your project.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not aware of anyone who has one of these lathes and I can't help wondering what specific purpose you have for one. I don't see any reason why a router couldn't be used for the cutter head.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jerry all the Rose Engine builders that I know use small bench grinders like the little Ryobi Bench Grinder, or small sowing machine motors as the engine, there would be no reason why you could not use a small Router like a laminate trimmer, I am using a long nose electric die grinder for some cuts and it is very handy as it already has a 1/4 collet, I have had a quick look for some of the photos I have of these Rose Engines and just now I can't put my hands on them, I do have them so if I can find them then I will post them on your thread, OK forget all that I found three, there are more but on these then you can just see the front of the Ryobi bench grinder. N

Harry I am friends with some guys here in Sydney Called "The Ornamental Wood Turners' These old guys are as cool as and they make these Rose Engines from scratch, they rock and tilt and roll, OK they wobble as well and they do create the neatest designs in plates and other things, some of the rose engines took hundreds of hours to build, they also use them to create the nicest engraved urns, I met them when I was researching design details for my router lathe and my shaft design came totally from them, they also pointed out to me the benefits of using a wood lathe chuck (as you see in the photos) to hold the work piece, they meet once a month and if I had the time then I would hang out with them a lot more. Neville


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Neville
Do you have a drawings of your lathe?
Thanks


----------



## rayschimpf (Sep 30, 2009)

Jerry 
I have a friend that has made one he is a machinist by trade. His used a small motor to turn the project and a router to make the cuts. He said he has over 3000.00 in parts and close to 200 hours labor. The last time I talked to him he said there were a lot of bugs to work out and several more things he wants to make or get before he considerers it complete. I personally can’t justify all the work and expense for what it can do, it’s just another toy to spend money on and collect dust it takes up a lot of counter space. But he’s happy with it I guess that’s what counts.
Ray


----------

